# Weekly Competition 2020-51



## Mike Hughey (Dec 15, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post on speedsolving.com or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F R' U R2 U F' U R U2
*2. *R' U F2 U R2 F R' F
*3. *U2 F2 R U2 R F' U R U'
*4. *U F U2 F U' R' F U2 R'
*5. *R' U R2 U' R F U' R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' F2 U2 F' L' B2 L2 D2 B D' F2 L B2 F'
*2. *U R' F' B L' D' R2 U2 B U' B2 R2 D F2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2
*3. *U2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 U B2 U' R2 D' F' U2 B R F' D F2 D R'
*4. *F2 L U2 L D2 L' D2 U2 R F2 R D' R F' R' U' B D R' F L
*5. *U2 B2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 L' B' F2 L F D L2 U' L F

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw F2 R2 F2 U2 B' Fw2 F' D' Uw' U2 L U R2 D' B Uw' R' D2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw' Fw D L2 B' D2 R F L2 D2 R B R D U2 F2 U2 F'
*2. *Rw Fw F' Rw2 D2 Fw L' D' U' Fw L' Fw' D2 B2 U' Rw Uw U Fw2 F2 R2 B' F L2 F' Uw2 U' Rw2 D2 Uw2 Rw' U2 L B Fw' D' L' B L B
*3. *F' U' L D' Uw U' Rw' R2 F D' Fw2 F2 Uw2 L' D' Uw2 F2 D2 Rw D2 R2 D' U2 R F D Rw U' L F U Fw' D' Uw2 Fw F2 Uw' R' Uw2 U2
*4. *Uw2 L' Rw2 B L Rw2 D2 Rw U B Fw' D U L2 Rw2 R2 Uw' B Fw D Uw' U2 B2 L' F D' L' D2 U2 B' R F' D' B2 Fw' U Fw' Rw F' D2
*5. *Rw R' B' L Uw' L' Rw R2 B2 R' Uw' R2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' B2 F Uw' R2 D2 F D2 Fw D2 Uw Fw F D Uw2 Rw2 R2 Fw' F2 U L R D2 L' Rw' D

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Dw2 U B' Bw R2 B2 Fw' D' L' Lw' Rw2 R' Dw Uw U2 Fw2 Rw2 F L2 B U2 R' Dw Rw2 Dw Uw U' Bw2 Uw2 F2 Dw2 Lw Bw' Fw Uw2 L Rw R Fw Uw U Lw' D' Dw' F' L2 Uw' Lw Dw Rw' D2 Uw Bw L' Bw' L2 B Bw R
*2. *Rw2 Dw' Uw L' Rw' R D L Lw' D Dw2 U2 B2 Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw' L' Fw2 F Dw U' Fw U F Lw2 Rw U Bw2 Uw2 L2 U' Lw2 Bw' Rw2 R B' Rw F U' Lw2 Rw2 Bw F' U' Bw' R2 Uw Rw2 U L' B' Bw Dw' Lw' D Rw R' Fw' Uw
*3. *R F' Lw' Uw' L' Rw Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw B2 Uw Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 L2 Uw' L2 Rw' B2 Uw R D L' Uw Bw2 Fw2 R' Fw2 Dw Fw2 F2 L B Fw' F2 Lw2 R2 B2 Fw Lw' Fw2 Lw D' L Bw2 Dw2 Bw Fw Dw Fw' Dw2 L2 U' Bw D2 B2 Rw2 R F
*4. *R2 D' Lw2 Uw' L2 Lw' Dw B2 U' Lw2 Rw R2 F' L B Bw Fw F' L D' F' D Rw' D2 B2 Bw2 Fw U2 Bw F2 Uw Fw' Dw2 Rw Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw Dw' Uw B' Lw U L' Rw2 D' L Uw B' F Lw Rw' D R' D2 Bw Lw' Dw' B2 L
*5. *B Rw Uw2 B' Lw D Lw' Dw2 Uw R2 Uw' B Lw2 B L2 Rw D' Rw2 Bw' U2 B D' Dw2 U L Rw' Dw F L2 Dw L D L' Rw2 Uw R' Bw' Rw Fw R' B Lw2 Uw U F' D Dw2 B Bw2 Fw2 L2 Rw U Rw' R' D' F2 U2 L' Fw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D2 U 2B 3R 2U' 3F' 2U2 2F' U 2B2 3F D' 2U' L2 2U 2F2 3U B' L 2R 2U' B2 3F 2L B' 2D 2B' 3F D' 3U' U' L 2U' 2B' 2D U' 3F2 3U 2R 3F' 3R2 2R' D2 2D' 3U2 3F2 R' D' 2R' 3U2 2L2 B2 2D' R 2D2 2U2 B2 F 2U' 2B2 2R R 2F' 2L2 D' 2D2 2U2 2B2 3U' 2L
*2. *2L B' D2 2D' 2L2 2R' 3F' D 2L' 2R' U 2F2 2R F D2 2D L 2L 2B' 3F 2F2 F2 2L R' 2U 3R' 2D2 2U2 2L2 3R' R D2 2B2 2L' 2F2 D2 2B2 2F' D B2 L2 2B 2F 2L 3R2 2R' 2B 3U' U F' L' 2U 3F2 2F 3U' F L' 2F2 3R' F2 2U' F 3U' R' F' L' 2L2 3R R2 U'
*3. *2R 2D' 2L2 2R2 B' 3F 3U' 3F' F' 2R' B2 2D2 2U2 U' 3R 2F 2U F 2D' 2R' R F' 2R 2U 3R' B 3F' D' B' 3F 3U 2L' F D 2B2 2F2 L 2R' 2B 3F' 2F' F' 3R 2B' R 2F2 D 3U' 2U2 3R 2F' 3U' 3F 2F' L D' F2 L2 B 2R B2 U L' 2D' U2 2R' U' B2 F2 2R'
*4. *2D2 L' 2L 3R 3U' B 3U 2F' 2L' R 2U' 2L2 B' 2B2 3F' 2R' R 2D' L2 3R' R' 2B' D2 L2 2L2 D' 2D2 R 3U2 B' 2B2 3F2 R2 U2 2B 2F' F2 3U' L' 3R2 2U' 3F 2F2 L 2L2 F2 3R2 B2 2U' B' 2D' 3U' 2U2 U 2L2 R2 B2 D 2D2 B F 2D2 3U' 2L 2U' L F' 3R2 R2 U2
*5. *B 2L' R2 B2 2B' 2L2 D 2B 2L B2 2F L' R 2U L' 2D B' L' 3F2 F' L F 2R' B 2B2 3F' D2 L' U2 2R2 2U2 R' 2F' 2L' 2R2 B' 2L' 3R R2 2B' U 3R 2F2 2R R 2B' 2F' 2L 2B' D' L' 2U 2R2 2B' L U 2B L' 2L 2F2 D' 2U U 3R' 2U2 2B 3F' F' D 2U

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R 3B' D2 2B2 3F' 2L2 3L' 3R' R 2B2 3D B' 3D 3R' 3D' 3U' B 2F R2 D' 3B' 2R 2D' 3F' 2F R' 2B 2L' 2F2 D 2D2 2R2 3U 2B' 3F' 3R2 D' 3D 2L2 2F2 F' 3U' 2B' F2 3R2 B' 2F2 3U 3F 2F D' 3R2 2D 3D' L 2R' D 2R' D B2 L' 3L' 3R' D' 3U2 L2 F 3D2 3F' F2 D' R' F U 2B 2L2 B' 3D2 3B 2F 2D2 F' 3D2 2L2 D2 2F L2 3L 3D' 3L' R2 3F' F' 2L 3L' 2R R2 2D' F2 2R'
*2. *3L' 2B' D 3D2 U2 2B2 2L 3R2 3D 2L' 2U2 2B' U' 3L' 3R' 3U 2U2 2F' 3U2 3L2 2D' 3D2 3U 2R 3U' 2F' L' 3U' U2 B2 2F' 2D2 3D' 3U 3L2 3U2 3R2 3U2 2B 2F2 U' 2R2 D' B' U2 3R 3D2 2U2 3F' 3L' 3D' 3U 2U 3R 3U2 U 2B2 2R2 2U' B 3B2 2F2 3U' B' 3L 3R2 D L 3D' B 2B' 3B 3F 2F' 3U 2B2 3B L 3L2 3B 2U2 2L R' 2U U2 L 2L2 2R R 2D 3F2 F2 3L F 2D 3B 3U2 3B' 2F 2U'
*3. *D B L2 2F 2D2 F' 3L2 3U R2 3D B 2B' L 3R U' L' 2F2 3D2 U' 3B 2U2 3F2 2F 3D2 3U 2U2 2B' 3F' 2L B2 2L' 3D2 3F2 3D' 3F L 3B' 3F2 2R2 2U2 R' F' 2D' 3U2 3R2 2D 2U2 B' 3U2 2U' 3B2 2U 3R' F' 2R2 U R 2B 2D2 F2 2R 2B' 2F2 F 2L2 3L2 B' 2D2 2F2 2R' D 2L2 3L' 2F' 3L2 2D2 B2 3U' 2L 3R' 3B L' 2D2 2B L2 3U2 U2 3R2 2U R 3F2 L2 2L 3R F' D 3L2 3B' 2U2 2B
*4. *3R' 2R 2D' 3L2 3R2 D' U' L2 2L2 3L 3R 3D' 3U 2U' U' B2 3F 2F 3R D 3B 2U' 2B' R' 3U 2B L' 2B2 3B' 3U B' 2F' 3D' B2 3F' 3R' 3U 3L2 3F D2 3U' 2U2 B U2 3F 2L D 2D2 3U2 2B2 3F 2F D 2D 3F 3D' 2R 3U' B2 3F2 2D' 2U2 B2 L2 3L' 2R 3B2 L2 R U2 2B' U L2 3U2 R' D 2U' 2L' B2 3D' R' 2B2 F2 3U2 2R 3B 2D2 3D 3R2 3U' 2U' L 3F F' 3L' 2F' 3L' D2 2B' 3U2
*5. *3F' R B' 3U 3F2 D 3D R2 3F2 D2 3D B2 D' 3U' 3F 3D' U2 2B' 3U2 L2 3L 3R2 2R D' 2D 3U2 R 2B2 3B2 3D' 2F 3R' R 3D' 2R' R' U 3F2 R 3D 3U' 2B' 2D2 U' R' F 2U' 2L2 3L 2B' U' 2B2 F2 2L 3L' 3D2 U2 2L' R 2F' 3L 3R D2 U' 3B2 2F 2D2 3U' B2 3L2 2R' 2F2 3U2 U' R2 3B2 F 3L 3R2 F' 2U' U' 2L 2U F2 2L2 R' 2U R2 3U 3F2 2L' D2 2U2 U2 L' 3R' 2R2 3B' 2L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F U' F' U' R F2 U' F' U'
*2. *F2 U R2 F' R' U2 R' U2 R U2
*3. *R2 F' U2 F2 R F' U2 F R U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L2 D B' F' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 D U L2 R F U2 D2 F U2 Rw Uw
*2. *L' F2 L D R B2 R' D' F' D L' F' B' L' R B L2 D' F B2 Rw Uw
*3. *D2 B2 U L' R D B' L' B R L B L' F2 U F D2 U F L2 Fw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' Rw U' R' B' F2 L2 Rw' Fw' U Rw D2 R D U' Rw2 B' Fw2 U2 F L' Fw2 U' R F' Rw D2 Rw' D' Rw Fw' L' D' U2 B U' R' F2 Uw' L2
*2. *L2 D2 B2 Uw B2 L R F D' Rw' D2 Uw' F R2 Fw D2 Uw B' L B F' U' Rw Uw2 F U' B2 Rw2 R' B Fw Rw R2 Fw' U B2 Uw' U Rw Fw'
*3. *R2 Fw2 Uw' F D' B2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 D U2 L2 D' Uw U Fw R' Fw2 U2 Fw R' U' Fw' F2 D' Uw2 U R F' D' B U R2 Fw F' Rw B' Fw' D2 U

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' Rw' Bw' Uw2 R' Dw B2 Fw L2 Dw' L R Bw Fw2 Uw' U' Fw' U B2 Lw Bw' Fw2 D B' F Dw U Bw2 Uw U Bw2 D' Uw U2 Bw Lw R' U Rw2 Fw L' Rw Bw' Fw' Lw' Fw D2 Bw U' F2 D Dw Uw2 B2 Rw' B D' Bw' D2 U
*2. *Bw' Fw Lw' Bw R2 Fw' Rw2 R Dw Uw2 L' D2 Bw2 U' Lw Rw Bw' F Dw L2 Fw F Dw B2 D2 L' Dw2 B Rw' B' L D2 Lw Dw B' Fw2 R Uw' L2 Lw Bw2 F2 L Uw2 Lw' Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 L' Bw2 L Fw R' Fw' R2 D2 Uw Rw' B2
*3. *D Dw2 Uw' L2 Bw' Rw D Bw' R' Bw D' Dw U' F D Dw2 B2 F2 L Lw2 R U' B' Bw' F2 Rw2 D' Bw' F' Dw2 L' D L' Rw2 B2 F Uw Rw' Bw2 D B' F2 L' B2 Fw' F' D' F R' Fw2 U' Bw D Dw' U2 R2 Dw' U Lw2 Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D2 2L 3R 3U' L B2 2F2 L' D2 R2 B' U' 2B2 L' 2F' 2L2 3R' 2D2 L2 3F 3R2 2B' 3F' U' 2B D 2D' 2U 3F R 2U B2 U 2L2 2R B' D 2L2 D2 U 3F 2D' 2R' 3F' 3R' 2R' D' 2U2 3F' 3R 2D' 2R B' 2F2 F2 U 2L D' 3U 2R 3F2 2L' 2R2 R 3F' L 2B 3F2 F' L

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F' L' 3R2 3D 3R F2 2U2 2B 2F F 3D2 2U 3B' 3D F' 2R2 D' 3U2 2U2 2L 2D2 3D2 3U' 2U2 2L' 3B' 3U' 2B' 3R' R' 2D 2B2 F' R' 2U' 2L B' 2F' 2D' F2 2U B 3F 2F2 3R' 2U' U2 L2 3U' L2 D' R B' 2R' D 2D' 3D2 3R2 3U' U2 R2 B' 2U2 U 3F 3L' F' 2L 3D' 2B2 D 3D U2 3B 3D2 3F' 2D' 3D2 L2 3R2 2D' 2F2 3U2 2L2 R' D 3U2 2R2 3B' D' 3B' F 3U' 2F' F' 2D2 2B' 3L R' 3F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B F D F2 D2 L D L2 D' R U2 L B' R2 L' B' L U' R2 L Fw Uw2
*2. *L F L2 U' R U F U D2 B R2 F' L2 F' D2 U' L U' L2 U2 F Uw
*3. *B' F' D2 R' U F2 R F' R2 F D F' L' U' B2 F2 L' B D2 U F' Rw Uw'
*4. *F2 R' D' F U' D' F2 B2 U B F U2 B2 F2 L' R F2 D2 U2 F2 L' Fw Uw'
*5. *D' R L D R2 U2 D2 F' D U' R' L' D2 F D' B' F' L B U' Fw' Uw
*6. *L' D F2 B2 U F' L2 D' L F R D' B L R2 B D2 R L2 Fw Uw2
*7. *B2 L D' U' B U D B' L B F L2 B L2 D U' B2 F2 L U F' Rw2 Uw2
*8. *L R F' R' F R' F' U2 L D' F B' L2 D' B U2 L' U2 R' U2 Fw Uw'
*9. *F L' F R F2 U' F' L2 F R B R' B' R2 D F2 U2 F' D U2 Rw Uw'
*10. *F2 L' D U2 F2 D F L U' R D L' U2 B2 U2 B' L U L R2 B Rw Uw'
*11. *B2 U' B R' B' F U F L2 U R' U' F' B' R' D' R' B' U R2 L' Fw' Uw'
*12. *B L2 D' F' R F2 L B' R L2 D2 B R2 F2 L' R' U2 B2 R D2 U Rw2 Uw
*13. *D2 L2 D' F2 D2 R L B2 F2 L2 B2 F' L' F' R B' L2 U' B' Rw Uw'
*14. *U' D' L U L R D2 B U' F D' U' B F D B F' R2 U' B L2 Fw Uw2
*15. *L2 R2 D' L2 B' U2 B R F2 R D R2 D U' B L' R' F2 R Fw Uw2
*16. *D F' L2 U L U' R2 F D' U' F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' D2 F' R' L Fw' Uw
*17. *L F' L' U' L' D2 U' F' D L2 U2 D2 B' F' R' F2 R L' F L U' Fw Uw2
*18. *D2 U' B2 L' D2 F D R2 U' R U2 B2 U D' L U' L2 R' F' U F' Rw Uw
*19. *B' F2 D' L D U2 F' U2 B' L D' L' R D L2 B F L2 R' Fw' Uw2
*20. *L F R' U R2 L2 D U F' L D2 U B U' F' D' L D' R2 U2 Rw2
*21. *U' R' F R2 U' R' F B2 L2 U R' U R B L R F D' F' R Fw Uw
*22. *U' F L' D L U' R2 U' R' U L R2 B U2 F' L R B D2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*23. *R' L' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R' B2 D R U L R' B2 U2 L' U R' B2 Rw' Uw'
*24. *F2 D R' L D' F' U2 F B R' B' L B' L' F' L2 B2 D' L' Fw' Uw'
*25. *L2 D2 L B U B' L R F D L2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 R B' D R F' Rw Uw2
*26. *L' R' U2 D L F2 L2 R D2 U2 F' U2 F2 D' L2 F' R2 B' U' L Fw Uw2
*27. *L R' F' B L2 D2 U B' R' U2 B2 U2 B' F L F R' B2 D' R2 Fw' Uw2
*28. *B2 U' D2 B2 U' L D F' D2 U2 R B D' B U2 F B2 L F Rw'
*29. *D' R' L2 U2 R L' D' U' F' U' R2 B2 D' R2 U' R B' U D R' Fw' Uw2
*30. *U' D2 L B' D' F D' F' B U2 D B R B2 F L2 U' D2 R' U Rw'
*31. *R2 D L B2 L' D' R' B' L' B F' U F U2 F2 D' U2 R B2 Rw' Uw
*32. *D B2 L' U2 L' R' D' R L' U2 B' R2 L D U' L2 F2 R L2 B D Fw' Uw'
*33. *R' D' B D L F L F2 L' U2 R L2 F U' R B R2 D2 U2 L' Fw Uw'
*34. *L' R2 D2 F' L2 D U2 B L2 F' U L F' B2 D' L F L' B Rw
*35. *L F B2 L' U2 D2 F2 R F D U' R' D' U' B2 F2 D2 L2 U Fw' Uw'
*36. *D2 B2 U2 D' R2 U2 L2 B' F U' D' L2 U2 L2 F' B2 R B' D B' Rw2 Uw'
*37. *F L' F' D B D R L' U D L' U2 D2 B U F U L2 U' L2 U2 Rw Uw
*38. *B L' B R2 F2 U' R B' U D B' L D B2 R L2 F L' U2 B' L' Fw' Uw'
*39. *U' R' U2 L2 B D2 F' D' U' L' U' D' L' F L B' U2 D2 R' D2 R2 Fw Uw
*40. *L U2 F2 D2 U2 R L2 B' U D2 L2 B2 D' B F' L B' D' U R2 F2 Rw' Uw
*41. *L B2 R' L' D' U2 F2 L D2 U2 R2 D' U B D' L' F' B L2 F'
*42. *D' F2 D' F' U B' U2 B F' U' B2 L' R' B L' D' B F' R' L U' Fw'
*43. *F2 U' L' F' D B' U B' D' B' F2 R' B' D U' B2 F2 R U' R Fw Uw2
*44. *L R2 U' L2 D' B F2 D2 L F' U' R B' F' D2 R' L F D Fw Uw'
*45. *D2 L B D' R2 D2 L U2 B2 R' D B' F L2 R B2 D' L F2 R' B2 Rw' Uw'
*46. *D2 B' F' L' U' D2 R L B' F2 U' F' R' U2 R D L2 F B L2 U Fw Uw2
*47. *U' F U' F2 R2 D2 R' D F2 R' D2 F B2 L D B' D B2 R' B2 Rw' Uw2
*48. *L U2 B' U2 D2 L2 F B R' B2 U2 D L2 D B L' R2 B D2 F'
*49. *B2 R2 B' U' B' L2 U' B2 R2 B D' F' B' L' B2 L U B2 L2 D' B Rw' Uw'
*50. *L2 U D R F' D2 B R D' F U2 R2 L' D2 B L D U' R F' B2 Rw2 Uw
*51. *R L2 U F D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 F L' B' R U' F' R2 U' Fw' Uw2
*52. *F2 U' F2 U F2 B2 L U2 R' F2 R2 L F D2 R L' U2 B2 D2 R'
*53. *B' F' U L2 R2 D2 L' B' R' B L' D' B D' B' F R L2 U B2 D2 Fw Uw'
*54. *D2 F2 D U F D' F D' F D' U' F' R' B U B2 U' D L2 Fw Uw2
*55. *L D F2 U2 B F2 U' D F' B U2 F L D2 U F L2 D2 B' Rw' Uw2
*56. *R' U2 R' L' B R2 F2 U F' L' D2 B U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' Fw Uw'
*57. *U' R2 B F' L' F' U D2 B' R U2 D' B U' L2 D2 L' R2 B2 R Fw' Uw2
*58. *L2 B' L2 R2 B F' U F' B L D F L' U2 F U2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 Rw Uw2
*59. *F' U2 D L' B2 R' F' L' U2 L2 R2 D R' F2 R2 F' L2 U D' Rw Uw'
*60. *B2 U2 F' U2 D' B R2 D F D2 B' L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 L U' R2 D' Rw Uw'
*61. *L2 R D2 L2 B' L' U' D' L R' U' R D' R' D L2 R' B R2 Fw Uw'
*62. *D R' D2 B' L' D2 F2 R2 U' R' D' R' D2 B' F R F U2 R2 U2 D' Fw' Uw'
*63. *R' L B2 F2 U' R F' D2 R' D' L2 R F U F' R' F L B D2 B2 Rw Uw
*64. *B2 U2 L2 B R2 D R2 D2 U2 L2 D2 L B F U' F R' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*65. *B L R B' U F U R L' U' F' R U2 B U' D2 R D' F Rw' Uw2
*66. *B2 F2 D B' F' U F2 R' D' B F L2 F2 U' F' L' B2 F L' B2 D2 Rw'
*67. *R' B' F2 L D L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F B2 U2 D' L R2 F' U' Rw Uw2
*68. *F2 L' D2 L' B' R' D U' F' U2 F' L B D' B2 F' U' F2 D' Fw Uw2
*69. *U F' D' L' D2 L' U' F' R' F2 U R2 F2 B' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D
*70. *L' B L2 D' L' R F2 R F U B' L' R' F' L2 U' D' L' U2 B Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 D F' L D2 R B U2 F U F U
*2. *B2 R U2 R' D2 L' R2 F2 D2 L2 F R' U' R D' R D2 F D' L U2
*3. *B2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 R U' F' D' B' R B L2 D' U F
*4. *U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D' L F' D2 L2 D' B' U2 F2 R
*5. *U2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 F R2 B2 L' F' D R B' U L D2 R2 U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B R2 F' L2 F R2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 R B' D L2 R U2 B' D B U'
*2. *R U' L2 D2 F' B D' R2 B L' F2 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 D R2 F2 B2
*3. *R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L R U' B D2 L' R2 B' L U F'
*4. *D R2 U R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 F' D' F2 L' F' D L2 B2 U2
*5. *R2 L' F' D F2 D B D2 L U' B2 D2 L D2 R' F2 L2 U2 L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U L' B' R' L2 D2 B D' R2 L U2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D2
*2. *D2 B' R L' U B U' D2 R D2 F' R2 L2 F' U2 F B2 D2 L2
*3. *L2 F R U L2 B2 R' F2 U R F' U2 F U2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F
*4. *F2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 B2 L' D2 F2 U2 F' R U' L B U2 L' U2 F2 L2
*5. *B2 F2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 R F2 U2 B2 F U F' D' B' D2 L' F' L2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' B L' U2 L' D F' R2 B' U2 L D L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D B2 U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 L U2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 R2 U2 B R' U L F2 D' R2 U' F R' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' D L2 B' L D' L F U' F' D2 L2 B D2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U' F' U2
*3. *B U L' D2 R' U B D F R B2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U R2 D' B2
*4. *R F2 U2 B2 Rw2 F U L' Fw2 U B' U Rw' U2 F Uw B2 Uw L' R U' Rw2 R2 D' L2 Uw' Rw2 R B D2 U' L2 F Rw' Uw2 B2 L2 Fw2 F2 D'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' F U2 F R2 F2 U F' U2
*3. *U2 F' L2 R2 B D2 B' D2 F D2 F R' D' B' F D2 F' D F U' F'
*4. *D L Rw2 Fw' F U' R' Fw' R' F' D' Uw2 Fw R2 D Fw2 Uw' Rw' B' F2 Uw U' R D B2 Fw2 R2 Uw Fw' R Fw' D2 Uw U2 Rw' Uw F' L2 R2 B2
*5. *L2 Fw' Dw2 U2 F R Bw' Fw L' R2 B2 L B' Bw Uw2 Fw' D2 U' Fw' F Rw D2 Rw' Dw' Rw2 B' F' R' Bw' Rw' U L2 R2 F L2 Rw2 D2 U L' R' B' Fw Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw F2 D' Bw' Fw' R Fw L2 Rw F' U' B

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F R F' R F2 R F2 U' F2 U'
*3. *R' F2 U2 R' D2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 B D' B' D F' U' B' U2 L' R'
*4. *Rw2 Uw2 L' D F2 D' Rw R' D' U2 Fw D2 L2 D' Uw B Fw L2 R' Fw F Rw2 R2 U' F' Uw' L' D U2 B' D Uw B2 Fw2 Rw' R Fw L2 Rw R
*5. *L2 Fw' F' R' Uw' B Lw2 Rw Bw' Rw Uw' Bw2 Dw B' Dw' U2 B' L Rw F2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw F D Lw2 Bw2 F' Lw2 F U R Dw Uw2 B2 D' Rw Uw2 U2 F' Lw2 Rw' R2 Fw' Lw Fw' Dw' Uw U' F' Rw' Uw2 L' Dw L' Bw L F' Dw' Fw'
*6. *B' 2R' 2D' 2U 2B' 3F2 2L2 D2 R D' 2D' 2F 3U2 U' F2 2D2 3U2 2L D 3U' 2L D 3U' 2U' U 2L2 B R 3F 3U B2 2D U2 3F 2R B2 2F2 2L 2R F2 2D2 F' D' 3U' 2U' U2 2L 2D2 2R' 2U2 2F' F' L2 2L2 2D 3U2 B' F U' F' D 2D2 2U' U' 2B' L 2L2 2D 3U' U'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 U' F' R2 F U' F
*3. *R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 B' D L B2 F' R' F' L' F2 U' F
*4. *Fw Uw2 B2 Rw' B2 Fw F2 L' Uw2 U' L B' D' Rw2 D2 Rw2 B' U' B2 Fw2 U Fw' U L Fw' L' R Fw' L' Rw R' B' R2 D' L2 F D' B' Fw2 D'
*5. *B' Fw Rw2 Bw F Dw' Rw2 R' U2 L2 Fw' L B' Dw2 R2 Dw U' B L' Lw2 F2 D2 Bw' Dw2 B' U R2 Bw Fw' L2 F L' Rw B Uw2 Lw' Bw' Uw L Dw' Rw2 U Bw2 Uw2 Fw F' L' R Fw Dw' U' B2 F R2 Dw Uw' R2 Fw' Rw' R'
*6. *2R2 2U' 2R' F 2R 2D F L2 F' 2U2 3F2 2L' 2B' D' 3R 2D2 2U 2F2 F' 2L2 3U 2U U2 3F R B' R2 D2 2U2 2L2 2R2 2B2 L D2 3R 2B L' 2L2 B D 2B2 F2 3R2 B2 2B 3F R F' 2R' 2B2 3R B' 3F2 2F' F U' 2L2 3U2 2U' 2B F' 3R U L 2D' 3U 3R 3F 2D2 F'
*7. *2U 3L 3F 2U 3L' 2R2 2U2 3L2 3U L2 2L 3L' B' 3R 3U2 2L B2 2L2 3L2 3R2 2R' 2B F' 2L2 2B2 3L' F2 D' 2D2 2U' 2L' 2U2 B 2B' 3R2 3U' 3L' 3U2 3B 2L' D2 2D2 F' U2 3F' 2F F2 3L2 2R' 3B 2L' 3R 2B' L' 3F F2 R' 2F2 R' 3D' 3U2 U 3B' 2F F D2 2L 3R2 3U L' 3F2 3L D 3D' 2B 2U2 U B2 3F2 3U2 B 3R2 R 2F' R2 3U2 2L' 2U2 2B2 3B 3F F L2 U2 2L 2F' 2D' 3B R 2F2

*Clock*
*1. *UR1- DR1- DL3- UL5- U5- R5+ D1- L4- ALL5- y2 U4+ R5- D0+ L1+ ALL4+ UR DR DL UL 
*2. *UR2- DR0+ DL2- UL2+ U1+ R5+ D1- L1+ ALL4+ y2 U1- R5- D4+ L1- ALL5+ UR DL UL 
*3. *UR3- DR1+ DL4- UL6+ U1- R2+ D2- L0+ ALL2+ y2 U5+ R6+ D4+ L2+ ALL3+ DR DL UL 
*4. *UR3- DR6+ DL6+ UL2- U3- R2- D2- L4- ALL0+ y2 U1- R5- D3+ L5- ALL6+ UR DL UL 
*5. *UR2- DR5+ DL1- UL3+ U3+ R2+ D1- L4+ ALL0+ y2 U5+ R1+ D5+ L1+ ALL0+ DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' U B' R L' U L' U' r' b
*2. *L' U R' B L U' R' B l r u
*3. *U B' U L U' R B' L R' l' r' b' u
*4. *L U L' R' B U' B L U r u'
*5. *B U R U L' R U l b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, 2) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, -1) / (6, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 4) / (0, 3) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 3) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3)
*5. *(3, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, -4) / (-4, -5) / (4, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L U' R' L' R' U' L' B R B'
*2. *B L R B U B' L' U B' R L
*3. *B R L R U' B L' B' R' L' R'
*4. *L U' L' R B U' L' R' B' U B
*5. *R B U B R B' U' L' U' B U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*4. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*5. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R2 U2 F2 U' R U2 R' F
*3. *F2 U L2 D F2 D B2 F2 D R2 U2 F R B' R U L' F' L D R
*4. *U' B' F' L Rw2 R F2 L Uw U2 F D' Fw2 U F Uw' Fw L U L F2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 R2 Fw2 F L R B L D2 L U Fw2 R2 B2 U'
*5. *D' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Bw Lw B' Fw2 F2 Lw2 Rw B' Fw F' Dw' B' Fw' Lw2 Uw' F U L' Uw Fw Uw2 L Uw L' Dw Bw' Dw2 Rw' Bw D2 R2 U2 F' Uw Rw2 Uw' L B L2 Uw' Bw L' Lw2 D2 R' Bw2 L U2 L' Lw B2 Lw D' Dw Bw2 F2
*OH. *B U2 B D' R' D' B' L F' U' B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D L2 U'
*Clock. *UR5+ DR2+ DL0+ UL3+ U3+ R6+ D2- L6+ ALL5- y2 U1+ R4+ D1+ L3- ALL2+ DR DL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U B' R B' L B' R U' B l' r' b
*Square-1. *(1, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)
*Skewb. *R L U L B R B' L' U B U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L B r R' b' r b' l' b B L F L R B F L
*2. *l' L' B' b' r b' l R B' R B F' R' B L
*3. *B r' b f' r f' l' b' r B L' F' R B' R' B' L' R'
*4. *L B' l b B l' f' l b R' B R' B' R F L
*5. *l' L B f r' b l' B' R B' L' R' B' F L' R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *R Bw B Lw' Uw' U' L' Uw' R' B' Lw' Rw' Uw Lw Rw' Bw' Uw' Lw Rw r b
*2. *Lw' Uw' Bw' U L' Bw' Rw L' R' Uw Bw Lw Rw' Uw' Lw' Bw' Uw' Bw' u' l r b
*3. *Uw L B' Lw' Bw L' B' Rw U' Bw' L R Bw Rw Uw Lw' Bw' Uw' u l'
*4. *R' Bw U' L R' Lw Uw Rw L Lw' Bw' Uw' Lw' Rw' Uw Bw Lw Rw' b'
*5. *Bw' U' B' Uw R' Bw L' Uw' R' B Rw Bw Uw' Rw' Uw' Rw' Lw u' l b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D L U L D R U R U R U L2 D R2 D2 L U2 R U L3 D R U L D2 R U R2 U L D R D L2 D R2 U L U2 L2 D2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U R U L2 D R2 D L3 U2 R D2 R U L2 U R U R2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 R D R U3 L D R2 U L2 D L
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D L2 U R2 D L2 U R3 D L2 D R D L2 U2 R D R2 D L U R U L U L D R D2 L2 U R U2 R D R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L D R U R U L2 D R3 U2 L D2 R U2 L D L U R D2 R D L U L U L D R U R2 D L3
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D L U L U R D R2 U L2 D R D L D L U2 R D2 L U3 R D R D L D R2 U3 L D2 R U L2 D R D L U R D R U L U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F2 R D2 L' F2 R U2 F2 L' U2 L D B F U B L2 U' L2 D F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D L2 B L' F' D' B L2 U' B' U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D L B L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D B' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U' D2 R2 U F' U' L B' D2 R' U D2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U F2 U F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U2 F U2 R2 L' B' D F2 R U F2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 D2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 L' D L2 B' R2 F' L U B' U'
*2. *U2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D R2 U2 L F2 R2 B L D2 F L2 B' R2
*3. *D2 L2 B R2 B U2 L2 R2 F' R U B L F L D U L U B2
*4. *B2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 B D' B2 U' R U L2 D R' D2
*5. *L2 F2 B2 D' F2 R L' F R2 L2 B2 R B2 R F2 D2 R F2 R

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UL UF UR UF UB UR UF UR UL UF LB UL UB UR UF LB RF UR UB UL LB UL UF LB RB UR LF UL UB RB UR UB UL UF UR LF DB RB DF LF DL DR DB RB DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB LB UR+ UF RB UR+2 DB DL-2 LB UB+2 DL+2 LF+2 UL+ LF+ RF RB+ UB+ RB+2 RF- DB+2 DR+ RF+ LF-2
*2. *UL UB UR UF UL UF UB UR UB UR UB LB UB RF UF UR RF UF UR UL UB LB UL UF RF RB UR UF UB RB LF UF UL UB LF UF UL RF LF DL DB LB UL UF RF LF DL DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL UB+ DF+2 RF DF-2 LF-2 DL
*3. *UR UB UR UL UF UR UL UB UL UB UL UF LB UL UF UR UB UL LB RF UF UR UL RF RB UR UF UL UB UR RF LF UL LF DB LB DF RF DL DB LB DR DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB LB+2 UB UR+ UF+ LB-2 DB-2 RB+2 DL DB+2
*4. *UR UB UR UF UR UF UR UB UR UL UB UR UF UB LB UL UF UR RF UF RF UF UR UB UL LB RF UR RB UR UF UL UF UB UR RB LF UL UF LF UL UF UL UB LF DB DL DR RB UR UB UL LF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR RB LF+2 DF LF+ DR-2 RF UF RF+2
*5. *UF UL UF UR UF UB UR UF UB UR UB UR UF UB UL LB UL UF UR UB LB RF UF UR UL RF UR UB UL UF RB LF UL LF UL UF UR UB UL RF UF UL RB UR DB DL LB UL DB DL DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- LF+2 UL+ DB+2 DR DB DR+2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2020)

Results for week 51: Congratulations to BradenTheMagician, OriginalUsername, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(127)
1.  0.93 Legomanz
2.  1.22 BrianJ
3.  1.43 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1.46 Charles Jerome
5.  1.47 Khairur Rachim
6.  1.90 TipsterTrickster
7.  1.92 Christopher Fandrich
7.  1.92 PokeCubes
9.  1.94 NarenRameshB
10.  2.03 gamers652
11.  2.05 JoXCuber
12.  2.22 Rubadcar
13.  2.26 NathanaelCubes
14.  2.33 JackPfeifer
15.  2.46 KardTrickKid_YT
16.  2.48 Sean Hartman
17.  2.53 Luke Garrett
18.  2.64 remopihel
19.  2.68 ichcubegerne
20.  2.69 Brendyn Dunagan
21.  2.84 sean_cut4
22.  2.92 Antto Pitkänen
23.  2.95 cuberkid10
23.  2.95 tJardigradHe
23.  2.95 Corner Twistz
26.  2.96 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  3.02 Niclas Mach
28.  3.05 Zeke Mackay
29.  3.09 JChambers13
30.  3.12 Heewon Seo
31.  3.14 DNF_Cuber
32.  3.32 Cale S
33.  3.37 Boris McCoy
33.  3.37 MTOBEIYF
35.  3.40 YouCubing
36.  3.41 oliver sitja sichel
37.  3.42 BradenTheMagician
38.  3.44 mihnea3000
39.  3.46 sigalig
40.  3.49 Liam Wadek
41.  3.52 Lilas ma
41.  3.52 Jami Viljanen
43.  3.54 DGCubes
44.  3.55 Oxzowachi
45.  3.63 Dream Cubing
46.  3.67 VIBE_ZT
47.  3.68 MattP98
47.  3.68 BMcCl1
49.  3.76 Rollercoasterben
50.  3.78 João Vinicius
51.  3.79 mrsniffles01
52.  3.82 abhijat
53.  3.85 the dnf master
54.  3.88 Cuz Red
55.  3.89 Sub1Hour
56.  3.92 fun at the joy
57.  3.96 Utkarsh Ashar
58.  4.05 Micah Morrison
59.  4.07 Julio974
60.  4.09 MCuber
61.  4.13 Fred Lang
62.  4.20 trangium
63.  4.22 Cooki348
64.  4.23 Kit Clement
65.  4.30 d2polld
66.  4.36 wearephamily1719
67.  4.40 Caleb Rogers
68.  4.47 abunickabhi
69.  4.49 Triangles_are_cubers
70.  4.53 Raymos Castillo
71.  4.55 Neb
72.  4.60 Hunter Eric Deardurff
73.  4.66 BenChristman1
74.  4.71 epride17
75.  4.72 FishyIshy
76.  4.92 CodingCuber
77.  4.96 bennettstouder
78.  5.02 einsteiger
79.  5.03 50ph14
79.  5.03 xyzzy
81.  5.13 nico_german_cuber
82.  5.16 typo56
83.  5.27 HelloKIMKIM
84.  5.32 Bilbo7
85.  5.33 pizzacrust
86.  5.34 joshsailscga
87.  5.41 NintendoCuber
88.  5.42 Ali161102
89.  5.48 FLS99
90.  5.63 CyoobietheCuber
91.  5.64 Milominx
92.  5.69 vishwasankarcubing
93.  6.00 Delta Phi
94.  6.15 qwr
95.  6.16 Samueleneitor555
96.  6.19 breadears
97.  6.23 TheEpicCuber
98.  6.35 anna4f
99.  6.43 PingPongCuber
100.  6.51 Mike Hughey
101.  6.65 Lewis
102.  6.84 ryan_soh
103.  6.93 nevinscph
104.  7.09 LittleLumos
105.  7.27 SonofRonan
106.  7.29 BrodoTheDodo
107.  7.37 HippieCuber
108.  7.43 Scollier
109.  7.46 Rubika-37-021204
110.  7.56 linus.sch
111.  8.37 NaterTater23
112.  8.38 Jrg
113.  8.41 Wes Poly
114.  8.50 sporteisvogel
115.  8.69 Flyingsky
116.  9.20 edd_dib
117.  10.03 SH03L4C3
118.  11.58 Zaphod42
119.  11.77 KyleTheCuber
120.  11.94 Jacck
121.  13.12 MatsBergsten
122.  13.52 Curtis
123.  14.56 PCCuber
124.  15.41 KP-20359
125.  16.20 flyingk
126.  17.36 MarcusLocksUp
127.  30.78 Ace19212


*3x3x3*(157)
1.  6.54 Luke Garrett
2.  7.03 Khairur Rachim
3.  7.35 gottagitgud


Spoiler



4.  7.63 BrianJ
5.  7.68 Christopher Fandrich
6.  7.83 tJardigradHe
7.  8.15 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
8.  8.18 jancsi02
9.  8.43 Micah Morrison
10.  8.44 OriginalUsername
11.  8.47 PratikKhannaSkewb
11.  8.47 Heewon Seo
13.  8.52 Charles Jerome
14.  8.74 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  8.77 cuberkid10
16.  8.78 PokeCubes
16.  8.78 Zeke Mackay
18.  8.85 JackPfeifer
19.  8.86 BradenTheMagician
20.  8.88 NathanaelCubes
21.  8.93 Legomanz
22.  9.24 Dream Cubing
23.  9.30 JChambers13
24.  9.45 Rubadcar
25.  9.51 JoXCuber
25.  9.51 KardTrickKid_YT
25.  9.51 Logan2017DAYR01
28.  9.54 BMcCl1
29.  9.58 NarenRameshB
30.  9.73 TipsterTrickster
31.  9.79 FishyIshy
32.  9.82 2017LAMB06
33.  9.88 sean_cut4
34.  9.93 mihnea3000
35.  10.01 vishwasankarcubing
35.  10.01 Niclas Mach
37.  10.14 ichcubegerne
38.  10.20 remopihel
39.  10.30 Valken
40.  10.44 MTOBEIYF
41.  10.47 G2013
42.  10.54 abhijat
43.  10.66 Cooki348
44.  10.68 abunickabhi
45.  10.77 DGCubes
46.  10.79 Keenan Johnson
47.  10.84 FaLoL
48.  10.85 BraydenTheCuber
49.  10.98 MCuber
50.  11.26 YouCubing
51.  11.28 GenTheThief
52.  11.30 Sean Hartman
53.  11.35 Jam88
54.  11.37 Fred Lang
55.  11.38 cheaj99
56.  11.40 oliver sitja sichel
57.  11.42 Corner Twistz
58.  11.47 VJW
59.  11.57 wearephamily1719
60.  11.58 MattP98
61.  11.59 trangium
62.  11.65 d2polld
63.  11.66 Sub1Hour
64.  11.77 nico_german_cuber
65.  11.91 mrsniffles01
66.  12.14 Raymos Castillo
67.  12.23 Utkarsh Ashar
68.  12.26 Julio974
69.  12.28 pizzacrust
70.  12.34 sigalig
71.  12.38 Oxzowachi
72.  12.58 Boris McCoy
73.  12.59 20luky3
74.  12.67 Antto Pitkänen
75.  12.80 xyzzy
76.  12.91 Neb
77.  13.09 lumes2121
78.  13.14 Jami Viljanen
79.  13.32 PingPongCuber
80.  13.33 João Vinicius
81.  13.63 the dnf master
82.  13.64 Liam Wadek
83.  13.70 Rollercoasterben
84.  13.85 epride17
85.  14.00 Lilas ma
86.  14.07 einsteiger
87.  14.15 nevinscph
88.  14.39 typo56
89.  14.61 breadears
90.  14.70 Nika
91.  14.86 jake.levine
92.  15.05 Hunter Eric Deardurff
93.  15.11 FLS99
94.  15.25 Kit Clement
95.  15.30 DNF_Cuber
96.  15.37 ican97
97.  15.49 Cuz Red
98.  15.58 edd_dib
99.  15.59 VIBE_ZT
100.  15.70 CodingCuber
101.  15.75 Delta Phi
102.  15.78 Bilbo7
103.  15.87 bennettstouder
104.  15.93 50ph14
105.  16.05 NintendoCuber
106.  16.07 Ali161102
107.  16.43 SonofRonan
108.  16.70 CyoobietheCuber
108.  16.70 BenChristman1
110.  16.79 CreationUniverse
111.  16.95 revaldoah
112.  16.96 gamers652
113.  17.19 Petri Krzywacki
114.  17.36 scrubizilla
115.  17.75 John Benwell
116.  17.94 HippieCuber
117.  18.27 thatkid
118.  18.34 kilwap147
119.  18.42 Triangles_are_cubers
120.  18.50 TheEpicCuber
121.  18.82 midnightcuberx
122.  18.89 MarkA64
123.  19.05 Swamp347
124.  19.11 ryan_soh
125.  19.12 Milominx
126.  19.34 NaterTater23
127.  19.52 joshsailscga
128.  19.55 LittleLumos
129.  20.38 UnknownCanvas
130.  21.14 Lewis
131.  21.42 Jrg
132.  22.24 Mike Hughey
133.  24.18 sporteisvogel
134.  24.43 Zaphod42
135.  24.55 One Wheel
136.  25.19 PCCuber
137.  25.53 calotret
138.  25.67 Samueleneitor555
139.  26.20 joseph slane
140.  27.52 flyingk
141.  27.53 Rubika-37-021204
142.  27.68 KP-20359
143.  28.70 linus.sch
144.  29.19 HelloKIMKIM
145.  30.12 Flyingsky
146.  34.61 BrodoTheDodo
147.  34.91 BlueAcidball
148.  35.16 Jacck
149.  35.52 qwr
150.  35.95 Caleb Rogers
151.  37.26 MatsBergsten
152.  37.48 samuel32153
153.  38.24 Kai_Valdez
154.  43.83 Wes Poly
155.  44.35 SH03L4C3
156.  56.15 Ace19212
157.  59.37 MarcusLocksUp


*4x4x4*(89)
1.  29.57 cuberkid10
2.  30.11 Heewon Seo
3.  31.84 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  32.61 Dream Cubing
5.  32.73 Micah Morrison
6.  33.20 JChambers13
7.  33.51 OriginalUsername
8.  34.03 JackPfeifer
9.  34.18 JoXCuber
10.  34.70 PokeCubes
11.  35.49 BrianJ
12.  35.73 G2013
13.  35.82 Luke Garrett
14.  37.09 Christopher Fandrich
15.  37.14 ichcubegerne
16.  37.68 BradenTheMagician
17.  38.55 FaLoL
18.  38.65 Sean Hartman
19.  39.19 Rubadcar
20.  39.46 MCuber
21.  39.84 Niclas Mach
22.  40.34 abhijat
23.  41.61 DGCubes
24.  42.34 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  42.71 xyzzy
26.  42.94 NathanaelCubes
27.  43.71 Logan2017DAYR01
28.  44.18 MattP98
29.  44.22 João Vinicius
30.  44.74 nevinscph
31.  45.32 YouCubing
32.  45.38 joshsailscga
33.  45.46 Zeke Mackay
34.  45.83 sean_cut4
35.  46.06 Cooki348
36.  48.97 jake.levine
37.  49.48 Raymos Castillo
38.  49.49 abunickabhi
39.  49.56 Boris McCoy
40.  49.64 Antto Pitkänen
41.  49.73 Corner Twistz
42.  49.78 BMcCl1
43.  50.73 VJW
44.  50.90 wearephamily1719
45.  51.39 Rollercoasterben
46.  51.87 Neb
47.  52.62 pizzacrust
48.  54.34 PingPongCuber
49.  54.57 Sub1Hour
50.  55.06 nico_german_cuber
51.  56.38 midnightcuberx
52.  56.66 thatkid
53.  56.78 SonofRonan
54.  57.06 bennettstouder
55.  57.07 breadears
56.  58.48 edd_dib
57.  59.03 d2polld
58.  59.76 John Benwell
59.  59.87 FLS99
60.  1:00.08 Ali161102
61.  1:02.91 NintendoCuber
62.  1:03.22 Kit Clement
63.  1:03.41 LittleLumos
64.  1:03.66 Hunter Eric Deardurff
65.  1:04.55 Liam Wadek
66.  1:05.45 Triangles_are_cubers
67.  1:05.83 Cuz Red
68.  1:06.07 Julio974
69.  1:09.48 DNF_Cuber
70.  1:12.82 einsteiger
71.  1:12.99 Lilas ma
72.  1:14.24 Delta Phi
73.  1:21.93 FishyIshy
74.  1:22.13 One Wheel
75.  1:22.33 trangium
76.  1:24.43 Jrg
77.  1:24.81 Lewis
78.  1:30.78 Mike Hughey
79.  1:34.48 Rubika-37-021204
80.  1:38.56 thomas.sch
81.  1:41.52 sporteisvogel
82.  1:46.96 Jacck
83.  1:56.02 Zaphod42
84.  2:01.19 NaterTater23
85.  2:02.09 KP-20359
86.  2:19.38 MatsBergsten
87.  2:30.32 HelloKIMKIM
88.  4:07.00 ryan_soh
89.  DNF Bilbo7


*5x5x5*(69)
1.  58.12 OriginalUsername
2.  1:00.34 Micah Morrison
3.  1:02.90 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  1:03.08 Dream Cubing
5.  1:03.51 JackPfeifer
6.  1:04.41 Sean Hartman
7.  1:04.82 Khairur Rachim
8.  1:05.85 Heewon Seo
9.  1:07.24 ichcubegerne
10.  1:08.43 JoXCuber
11.  1:10.86 PokeCubes
12.  1:11.88 Luke Garrett
13.  1:13.08 abhijat
14.  1:13.49 mrsniffles01
15.  1:14.38 Oxzowachi
16.  1:16.36 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:17.81 João Vinicius
18.  1:19.06 nevinscph
19.  1:19.31 Christopher Fandrich
20.  1:22.36 BrianJ
21.  1:22.41 Raymos Castillo
22.  1:22.52 xyzzy
23.  1:25.02 jake.levine
24.  1:25.23 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  1:26.50 VJW
26.  1:26.64 DGCubes
27.  1:27.13 sean_cut4
28.  1:30.41 Zeke Mackay
29.  1:31.65 Corner Twistz
30.  1:31.73 YouCubing
31.  1:31.83 abunickabhi
32.  1:32.12 NathanaelCubes
33.  1:33.51 BMcCl1
34.  1:34.98 joshsailscga
35.  1:37.84 Rollercoasterben
36.  1:38.39 Cooki348
37.  1:38.66 breadears
38.  1:42.96 Hunter Eric Deardurff
39.  1:44.59 Boris McCoy
40.  1:48.37 PingPongCuber
41.  1:49.15 nico_german_cuber
42.  1:50.87 topppits
43.  1:55.29 Liam Wadek
44.  1:58.56 NintendoCuber
45.  1:59.00 pizzacrust
46.  1:59.26 SonofRonan
47.  2:00.79 FLS99
48.  2:02.13 Ali161102
49.  2:03.42 LittleLumos
50.  2:03.73 Cuz Red
51.  2:03.85 thatkid
52.  2:07.31 DNF_Cuber
53.  2:14.11 d2polld
54.  2:16.04 einsteiger
55.  2:17.39 One Wheel
56.  2:20.66 Mike Hughey
57.  2:22.90 revaldoah
58.  2:23.44 Jrg
59.  2:30.81 Lewis
60.  2:33.20 Rubika-37-021204
61.  2:33.25 Delta Phi
62.  2:41.14 sporteisvogel
63.  2:54.59 Jacck
64.  3:03.50 thomas.sch
65.  3:34.23 KP-20359
66.  4:01.94 MatsBergsten
67.  4:56.64 joseph slane
68.  DNF Bilbo7
68.  DNF bennettstouder


*6x6x6*(35)
1.  1:43.27 Dream Cubing
2.  1:50.28 ichcubegerne
3.  1:55.19 Micah Morrison


Spoiler



4.  1:57.40 FaLoL
5.  2:00.09 OriginalUsername
6.  2:03.79 JoXCuber
7.  2:10.89 PokeCubes
8.  2:12.42 Keroma12
9.  2:20.44 Sean Hartman
10.  2:20.45 vishwasankarcubing
11.  2:20.46 xyzzy
12.  2:21.76 Luke Garrett
13.  2:24.02 nevinscph
14.  2:34.61 jake.levine
15.  2:44.90 YouCubing
16.  2:45.89 BradenTheMagician
17.  2:53.17 Raymos Castillo
18.  3:04.44 Zeke Mackay
19.  3:07.87 sean_cut4
20.  3:15.02 Hunter Eric Deardurff
21.  3:25.54 Liam Wadek
22.  3:25.63 NathanaelCubes
23.  3:47.45 One Wheel
23.  3:47.45 PingPongCuber
25.  4:11.64 LittleLumos
26.  4:36.20 Jrg
27.  4:44.10 Lewis
28.  4:47.43 Rubika-37-021204
29.  5:22.39 thomas.sch
30.  5:27.51 Jacck
31.  5:34.35 sporteisvogel
32.  6:18.08 KP-20359
33.  7:58.69 MatsBergsten
34.  DNF VJW
34.  DNF Delta Phi


*7x7x7*(26)
1.  2:14.09 Dream Cubing
2.  2:50.35 ichcubegerne
3.  3:01.36 Micah Morrison


Spoiler



4.  3:03.13 OriginalUsername
5.  3:06.41 JoXCuber
6.  3:17.48 Keroma12
7.  3:42.14 nevinscph
8.  3:47.62 xyzzy
9.  3:53.86 Hunter Eric Deardurff
10.  3:56.70 BradenTheMagician
11.  3:57.67 YouCubing
12.  4:12.84 Zeke Mackay
13.  4:42.44 Raymos Castillo
14.  4:53.65 NathanaelCubes
15.  5:41.38 Liam Wadek
16.  5:54.61 One Wheel
17.  6:04.52 PingPongCuber
18.  6:30.74 Jrg
19.  7:09.06 Rubika-37-021204
20.  7:25.12 Lewis
21.  7:56.83 thomas.sch
22.  8:05.44 sporteisvogel
23.  10:07.83 KP-20359
24.  DNF Bilbo7
24.  DNF Delta Phi
24.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(35)
1.  4.24 PokeCubes
2.  7.40 Charles Jerome
3.  7.67 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  7.87 OriginalUsername
5.  8.21 Khairur Rachim
6.  8.55 BrianJ
7.  9.50 sean_cut4
8.  10.96 Sean Hartman
9.  11.18 TipsterTrickster
10.  11.84 NathanaelCubes
11.  12.01 gamers652
12.  17.06 Christopher Fandrich
13.  18.31 Micah Morrison
14.  21.34 ichcubegerne
15.  22.08 FLS99
16.  22.32 Zeke Mackay
17.  23.41 YouCubing
18.  25.20 MattP98
19.  26.53 nevinscph
20.  26.90 Mike Hughey
21.  29.17 Antto Pitkänen
22.  32.00 MatsBergsten
23.  35.96 PingPongCuber
24.  37.17 DNF_Cuber
25.  37.64 Jacck
26.  38.32 joshsailscga
27.  40.90 BradenTheMagician
28.  42.24 LittleLumos
29.  42.35 Luke Garrett
30.  55.64 BenChristman1
31.  1:05.02 PCCuber
32.  2:05.58 CyoobietheCuber
33.  DNF Samueleneitor555
33.  DNF Delta Phi
33.  DNF NarenRameshB


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(30)
1.  17.36 PokeCubes
2.  21.95 G2013
3.  36.28 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  36.63 Keroma12
5.  37.85 sigalig
6.  38.65 Bilbo7
7.  43.61 NathanaelCubes
8.  58.04 revaldoah
9.  1:00.55 MattP98
10.  1:04.68 nevinscph
11.  1:07.89 MatsBergsten
12.  1:15.31 Zeke Mackay
13.  1:15.49 Khairur Rachim
14.  1:26.29 Micah Morrison
15.  1:37.41 Kit Clement
16.  1:41.19 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:44.28 LittleLumos
18.  1:55.28 PingPongCuber
19.  1:57.95 Mike Hughey
20.  2:03.75 joshsailscga
21.  2:06.98 FLS99
22.  2:30.36 Jacck
23.  2:41.37 Raymos Castillo
24.  2:56.09 filmip
25.  5:08.45 wearephamily1719
26.  10:09.32 Delta Phi
27.  DNF PCCuber
27.  DNF anna4f
27.  DNF YouCubing
27.  DNF BenChristman1


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  2:37.78 Bilbo7
2.  4:10.78 nevinscph
3.  6:00.35 LittleLumos


Spoiler



4.  7:11.18 Jacck
5.  8:46.48 MatsBergsten
6.  8:51.77 MattP98
7.  12:35.99 PingPongCuber
8.  DNF Keroma12
8.  DNF YouCubing
8.  DNF Micah Morrison


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  5:36.50 Bilbo7
2.  10:05.21 nevinscph
3.  12:39.81 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  14:12.07 LittleLumos
5.  DNF Jacck
5.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF LittleLumos
1.  DNF Bilbo7

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  61/64 59:58 sigalig
2.  28/33 59:09 Keroma12
3.  10/10 35:12 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  4/5 39:23 Jacck
5.  2/2 6:31 BradenTheMagician
6.  2/3 9:08 Micah Morrison
7.  2/3 14:45 MatsBergsten
8.  0/2 1:14 G2013
8.  0/2 5:30 FLS99


*3x3x3 one-handed*(93)
1.  9.97 Luke Garrett
2.  10.51 antonio19kamh3
3.  11.48 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  11.75 Khairur Rachim
5.  11.95 BrianJ
6.  13.00 OriginalUsername
7.  14.65 Charles Jerome
8.  15.29 ichcubegerne
9.  15.70 PokeCubes
10.  15.88 Dream Cubing
11.  16.08 NathanaelCubes
12.  16.20 MTOBEIYF
13.  16.93 cuberkid10
14.  17.15 Micah Morrison
15.  17.33 Sean Hartman
16.  17.37 mihnea3000
16.  17.37 Niclas Mach
18.  17.55 midnightcuberx
19.  17.77 Rubadcar
20.  17.84 JoXCuber
21.  18.19 G2013
22.  18.21 JChambers13
23.  18.23 JackPfeifer
24.  18.46 BradenTheMagician
25.  18.52 Christopher Fandrich
26.  18.60 Jam88
27.  18.79 DGCubes
28.  18.99 NarenRameshB
29.  19.06 abunickabhi
30.  19.12 Zeke Mackay
31.  19.27 fun at the joy
32.  19.35 RedstoneTim
33.  20.11 Brendyn Dunagan
34.  20.42 MCuber
35.  20.68 FaLoL
36.  21.07 sean_cut4
37.  21.10 xyzzy
38.  21.31 ican97
39.  21.35 typo56
40.  21.41 YouCubing
41.  21.92 remopihel
42.  21.94 VJW
43.  22.07 Utkarsh Ashar
44.  22.55 Corner Twistz
45.  22.93 d2polld
46.  23.19 edd_dib
47.  23.64 revaldoah
48.  24.13 joshsailscga
49.  24.78 Neb
50.  24.81 sigalig
51.  24.91 Cooki348
52.  25.08 PingPongCuber
53.  25.45 nico_german_cuber
54.  25.69 Liam Wadek
55.  25.81 epride17
56.  25.87 MattP98
57.  25.99 Delta Phi
58.  26.01 Cuz Red
59.  26.04 abhijat
59.  26.04 trangium
61.  26.34 BMcCl1
62.  27.07 DNF_Cuber
63.  27.17 Boris McCoy
64.  28.37 nevinscph
65.  28.93 Raymos Castillo
66.  30.37 Julio974
67.  31.17 breadears
68.  31.72 CyoobietheCuber
69.  32.05 Triangles_are_cubers
70.  34.89 Bilbo7
71.  34.98 Swamp347
72.  35.56 Ali161102
73.  35.71 SonofRonan
74.  37.57 einsteiger
75.  37.78 NintendoCuber
76.  38.32 LittleLumos
77.  39.14 FLS99
78.  40.27 BenChristman1
79.  41.66 ryan_soh
80.  43.84 Mike Hughey
81.  47.15 sporteisvogel
82.  52.60 HippieCuber
83.  55.59 Hunter Eric Deardurff
84.  1:04.17 Jacck
85.  1:07.73 TheEpicCuber
86.  1:15.06 BrodoTheDodo
87.  1:23.33 Rubika-37-021204
88.  1:35.71 SH03L4C3
89.  2:47.94 HelloKIMKIM
90.  3:14.80 MatsBergsten
91.  3:15.32 Wes Poly
92.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
92.  DNF calotret


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  31.19 OriginalUsername
2.  49.01 BradenTheMagician
3.  53.35 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  1:03.00 YouCubing


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(14)
1.  34.91 fun at the joy
2.  43.75 ichcubegerne
3.  43.96 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  53.62 BradenTheMagician
5.  54.02 YouCubing
6.  1:13.95 Mike Hughey
7.  1:14.65 FLS99
8.  1:35.77 Jacck
9.  3:32.85 ryan_soh
10.  DNF PokeCubes
10.  DNF Micah Morrison
10.  DNF joshsailscga
10.  DNF MatsBergsten
10.  DNF G2013


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(12)
1.  23.00 (22, 23, 24) Mrauo
2.  24.00 (25, 22, 25) Cale S
3.  28.33 (27, 27, 31) ryan_soh


Spoiler



4.  36.33 (40, 31, 38) Mike Hughey
5.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) fun at the joy
5.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) Zeke Mackay
5.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) BrianJ
5.  DNF (DNF, 41, DNF) BradenTheMagician
5.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) sean_cut4
5.  DNF (44, DNS, DNS) OriEy
5.  DNF (54, DNS, DNS) PingPongCuber
5.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) Delta Phi


*2-3-4 Relay*(54)
1.  46.27 cuberkid10
2.  48.18 OriginalUsername
3.  48.28 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  48.54 Dream Cubing
5.  49.55 BrianJ
6.  50.04 Khairur Rachim
7.  50.57 fun at the joy
8.  51.40 Heewon Seo
9.  51.69 PokeCubes
10.  53.55 ichcubegerne
11.  54.53 Sean Hartman
12.  54.62 Luke Garrett
13.  55.11 Christopher Fandrich
14.  56.22 FaLoL
15.  57.52 abhijat
16.  57.57 Zeke Mackay
17.  58.49 JChambers13
18.  59.80 BradenTheMagician
19.  1:01.55 Rollercoasterben
20.  1:03.07 sean_cut4
21.  1:03.25 wearephamily1719
22.  1:03.74 DGCubes
23.  1:04.18 BMcCl1
24.  1:08.10 Keroma12
25.  1:10.20 nevinscph
26.  1:10.37 Raymos Castillo
27.  1:12.03 joshsailscga
28.  1:12.41 YouCubing
29.  1:12.56 Cooki348
30.  1:15.65 Antto Pitkänen
31.  1:17.30 d2polld
32.  1:18.21 pizzacrust
33.  1:18.63 Julio974
34.  1:18.96 nico_german_cuber
35.  1:19.53 breadears
36.  1:20.29 PingPongCuber
37.  1:22.59 Cuz Red
38.  1:28.13 NintendoCuber
39.  1:28.94 LittleLumos
40.  1:34.43 FLS99
41.  1:38.65 DNF_Cuber
41.  1:38.65 einsteiger
43.  1:44.11 Lilas ma
44.  1:48.47 Jrg
45.  1:56.48 Lewis
46.  1:57.07 Mike Hughey
47.  2:19.83 HippieCuber
48.  2:29.48 Jacck
49.  2:31.98 Rubika-37-021204
50.  3:18.99 HelloKIMKIM
51.  3:24.97 ryan_soh
52.  3:28.55 MatsBergsten
53.  4:21.80 PCCuber
54.  DNF Micah Morrison


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(39)
1.  1:44.26 Micah Morrison
2.  1:44.83 Dream Cubing
3.  1:54.78 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1:58.95 OriginalUsername
5.  1:59.06 Luke Garrett
6.  1:59.78 Sean Hartman
7.  1:59.81 Heewon Seo
8.  2:01.99 BrianJ
9.  2:06.24 PokeCubes
10.  2:09.51 fun at the joy
11.  2:12.63 ichcubegerne
12.  2:17.27 abhijat
13.  2:20.46 BradenTheMagician
14.  2:20.56 Raymos Castillo
15.  2:22.34 Christopher Fandrich
16.  2:27.95 nevinscph
17.  2:33.72 Zeke Mackay
18.  2:33.94 sean_cut4
19.  2:40.82 Rollercoasterben
20.  2:42.56 YouCubing
21.  2:44.94 Keroma12
22.  2:51.16 BMcCl1
23.  3:02.94 joshsailscga
24.  3:05.42 nico_german_cuber
25.  3:07.64 Cooki348
26.  3:12.57 PingPongCuber
27.  3:25.37 NintendoCuber
28.  3:29.38 FLS99
29.  3:31.06 breadears
30.  3:31.82 Cuz Red
31.  3:42.13 DNF_Cuber
32.  3:50.76 d2polld
33.  4:00.18 LittleLumos
34.  4:23.34 Jrg
35.  4:26.07 Lewis
36.  5:26.93 Rubika-37-021204
37.  6:03.39 Jacck
38.  6:10.13 HippieCuber
39.  7:24.44 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(15)
1.  3:27.89 Dream Cubing
2.  3:58.29 OriginalUsername
3.  4:01.88 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:08.77 Micah Morrison
5.  4:44.53 Keroma12
6.  4:54.39 Raymos Castillo
7.  5:06.06 Zeke Mackay
8.  5:09.59 nevinscph
9.  5:19.31 BradenTheMagician
10.  5:44.16 YouCubing
11.  7:39.43 LittleLumos
12.  9:23.67 Jrg
13.  9:31.68 Lewis
14.  10:07.70 Rubika-37-021204
15.  13:47.76 HippieCuber


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(16)
1.  5:23.30 Dream Cubing
2.  6:39.19 ichcubegerne
3.  7:07.77 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7:34.44 Micah Morrison
5.  8:03.90 Keroma12
6.  8:19.23 xyzzy
7.  9:01.73 BradenTheMagician
8.  9:06.31 nevinscph
9.  9:10.76 Zeke Mackay
10.  9:26.36 YouCubing
11.  9:47.50 Hunter Eric Deardurff
12.  9:58.48 Raymos Castillo
13.  13:13.20 FLS99
14.  16:29.90 Lewis
15.  17:18.81 Jrg
16.  18:01.80 Rubika-37-021204


*Clock*(53)
1.  4.03 JChambers13
2.  4.36 TipsterTrickster
3.  4.91 Yunhooooo


Spoiler



4.  5.27 MartinN13
5.  5.32 Liam Wadek
6.  6.88 vishwasankarcubing
7.  6.97 YouCubing
8.  7.35 Kit Clement
9.  7.48 50ph14
10.  7.62 BradenTheMagician
11.  7.78 MattP98
12.  7.95 PokeCubes
13.  8.37 Sean Hartman
14.  8.43 JoXCuber
15.  8.50 MTOBEIYF
16.  9.14 mrsniffles01
17.  9.45 Luke Garrett
18.  9.49 JackPfeifer
19.  9.78 OriginalUsername
20.  9.84 sean_cut4
21.  9.94 Micah Morrison
21.  9.94 BrianJ
23.  10.07 Logan2017DAYR01
24.  10.18 Rollercoasterben
25.  10.46 ichcubegerne
26.  10.53 Boris McCoy
27.  10.81 Oxzowachi
28.  11.34 Hunter Eric Deardurff
29.  11.70 BenChristman1
30.  11.77 Antto Pitkänen
31.  11.94 revaldoah
32.  12.52 Sub1Hour
33.  12.54 fun at the joy
34.  12.77 Zeke Mackay
35.  12.94 PingPongCuber
36.  13.30 Raymos Castillo
37.  14.61 abhijat
38.  14.89 Chris Van Der Brink
39.  15.29 FLS99
40.  15.44 KardTrickKid_YT
41.  15.97 Neb
42.  16.21 Mike Hughey
43.  16.99 Dream Cubing
44.  17.34 nevinscph
45.  17.41 SonofRonan
46.  17.73 Delta Phi
47.  18.38 HelloKIMKIM
48.  22.04 d2polld
49.  24.53 Heewon Seo
50.  30.19 sporteisvogel
51.  49.00 MatsBergsten
52.  2:21.12 Rubika-37-021204
53.  DNF Jacck


*Megaminx*(50)
1.  39.45 Heewon Seo
2.  50.01 Khairur Rachim
3.  52.29 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  52.96 Micah Morrison
5.  53.53 BrianJ
6.  56.04 abhijat
7.  57.06 Luke Garrett
8.  58.37 OriginalUsername
9.  58.98 MCuber
10.  1:00.67 Sean Hartman
11.  1:01.78 BradenTheMagician
12.  1:03.78 vishwasankarcubing
13.  1:05.59 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  1:06.36 YouCubing
15.  1:11.31 ichcubegerne
16.  1:12.79 Raymos Castillo
17.  1:12.96 Niclas Mach
18.  1:16.58 DGCubes
19.  1:19.16 JoXCuber
20.  1:21.71 Zeke Mackay
21.  1:21.89 sean_cut4
22.  1:29.61 50ph14
23.  1:30.40 Triangles_are_cubers
24.  1:32.91 Boris McCoy
25.  1:33.06 Kit Clement
25.  1:33.06 Liam Wadek
27.  1:36.80 PingPongCuber
28.  1:37.80 VJW
29.  1:37.81 nevinscph
30.  1:39.52 Sub1Hour
31.  1:45.12 Delta Phi
32.  1:46.59 Bilbo7
33.  1:47.07 MattP98
34.  1:49.81 jake.levine
35.  1:59.69 joshsailscga
36.  2:04.14 Lewis
37.  2:11.18 Julio974
38.  2:13.99 FLS99
39.  2:23.50 One Wheel
40.  2:25.65 Hunter Eric Deardurff
41.  2:28.44 DNF_Cuber
42.  2:33.19 Mike Hughey
43.  2:40.57 HippieCuber
44.  2:59.45 midnightcuberx
45.  3:12.40 sporteisvogel
46.  4:37.34 Rubika-37-021204
47.  DNF Logan2017DAYR01
47.  DNF BrodoTheDodo
47.  DNF linus.sch
47.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(97)
1.  2.47 tJardigradHe
2.  2.50 Harsha Paladugu
3.  2.66 50ph14


Spoiler



4.  2.67 Logan2017DAYR01
5.  2.84 remopihel
6.  2.94 JackPfeifer
7.  2.99 DGCubes
8.  3.24 parkertrager
9.  3.25 BrianJ
10.  3.31 PokeCubes
11.  3.40 TipsterTrickster
12.  3.45 Cooki348
13.  3.60 Charles Jerome
14.  3.65 Rubadcar
15.  3.78 mihnea3000
15.  3.78 Christopher Fandrich
17.  4.04 JoXCuber
18.  4.11 BradenTheMagician
19.  4.28 Oxzowachi
20.  4.36 Luke Garrett
20.  4.36 OriginalUsername
22.  4.51 Sean Hartman
23.  4.52 MTOBEIYF
24.  4.70 Jami Viljanen
25.  4.76 Boris McCoy
25.  4.76 MCuber
27.  4.77 Micah Morrison
28.  4.89 KardTrickKid_YT
29.  5.03 fun at the joy
30.  5.06 Lilas ma
31.  5.07 Chris Van Der Brink
32.  5.26 JChambers13
33.  5.29 VIBE_ZT
34.  5.62 Heewon Seo
35.  5.67 wearephamily1719
36.  5.77 Cuz Red
37.  5.86 YouCubing
38.  5.96 Niclas Mach
39.  5.98 MattP98
40.  6.07 NintendoCuber
41.  6.14 Antto Pitkänen
41.  6.14 Liam Wadek
43.  6.20 u Cube
44.  6.28 Sub1Hour
45.  6.40 NathanaelCubes
46.  6.45 Cale S
47.  6.46 Zeke Mackay
48.  6.50 ichcubegerne
48.  6.50 Utkarsh Ashar
50.  6.56 Raymos Castillo
51.  6.73 UnknownCanvas
52.  6.74 typo56
52.  6.74 Neb
54.  6.80 Corner Twistz
55.  7.11 vishwasankarcubing
56.  7.17 Rollercoasterben
57.  7.26 Triangles_are_cubers
58.  7.36 sean_cut4
59.  7.57 nico_german_cuber
60.  7.75 sigalig
61.  7.84 Lewis
62.  7.99 abhijat
63.  8.26 PingPongCuber
64.  8.56 midnightcuberx
65.  8.66 Flyingsky
66.  8.70 Brendyn Dunagan
67.  8.94 Julio974
68.  9.22 d2polld
69.  9.23 HelloKIMKIM
70.  9.35 Mike Hughey
71.  9.43 Kit Clement
72.  9.61 BenChristman1
73.  9.90 abunickabhi
74.  10.99 linus.sch
75.  11.05 nevinscph
76.  11.08 epride17
77.  11.11 SonofRonan
78.  11.14 FLS99
79.  12.19 Milominx
80.  12.67 Harrustar123
81.  12.75 Zaphod42
82.  12.82 Jacck
83.  13.07 sporteisvogel
84.  13.26 samuel32153
85.  13.28 NaterTater23
86.  13.40 Hunter Eric Deardurff
87.  13.84 DNF_Cuber
88.  14.68 HippieCuber
89.  14.73 anna4f
90.  16.25 MarcusLocksUp
91.  16.77 edd_dib
92.  17.58 Rubika-37-021204
93.  18.31 BrodoTheDodo
94.  19.59 Kai_Valdez
95.  22.03 SH03L4C3
96.  30.65 PCCuber
97.  47.21 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(68)
1.  6.54 Christopher Fandrich
2.  7.33 PokeCubes
3.  8.64 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  8.70 JackPfeifer
5.  10.03 Micah Morrison
6.  10.55 TipsterTrickster
7.  10.57 Sub1Hour
8.  10.66 Charles Jerome
9.  10.86 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  11.08 Cale S
11.  11.39 BrianJ
12.  11.67 BradenTheMagician
13.  11.92 Oxzowachi
14.  12.17 KardTrickKid_YT
15.  12.21 Luke Garrett
16.  12.60 remopihel
17.  12.86 tJardigradHe
18.  12.94 YouCubing
19.  13.92 MTOBEIYF
20.  14.30 cuberkid10
21.  14.39 Rollercoasterben
22.  14.58 Boris McCoy
23.  14.89 Antto Pitkänen
24.  15.56 ichcubegerne
25.  15.61 NathanaelCubes
26.  16.11 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  16.23 JChambers13
28.  16.37 MCuber
29.  16.39 fun at the joy
30.  16.52 Sean Hartman
31.  16.66 JoXCuber
32.  17.39 OriginalUsername
33.  17.51 NintendoCuber
34.  17.54 20luky3
35.  17.64 50ph14
36.  17.71 wearephamily1719
37.  18.00 sigalig
38.  19.28 typo56
39.  19.34 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
40.  19.75 DGCubes
41.  19.81 sean_cut4
42.  19.92 Zeke Mackay
43.  20.10 VIBE_ZT
44.  21.38 Niclas Mach
45.  21.40 MattP98
46.  22.28 Neb
47.  23.73 abhijat
48.  24.32 mihnea3000
49.  26.73 PingPongCuber
50.  26.96 Kit Clement
51.  29.13 Raymos Castillo
52.  30.03 SonofRonan
53.  32.03 Corner Twistz
54.  35.95 Julio974
55.  36.49 Mike Hughey
56.  37.92 Liam Wadek
57.  39.65 BenChristman1
58.  44.65 Lewis
59.  44.90 DNF_Cuber
60.  47.36 FLS99
61.  51.93 nevinscph
62.  59.79 Delta Phi
63.  1:11.75 filmip
64.  1:16.13 sporteisvogel
65.  1:39.74 Jacck
66.  3:12.76 Rubika-37-021204
67.  3:36.28 MatsBergsten
68.  DNF Hunter Eric Deardurff


*Skewb*(80)
1.  2.05 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.84 Charles Jerome
3.  2.97 Cale S


Spoiler



4.  3.17 BrianJ
5.  3.24 Rubadcar
6.  3.78 Antto Pitkänen
7.  3.80 JackPfeifer
8.  3.97 PokeCubes
9.  4.05 OriginalUsername
10.  4.07 Legomanz
11.  4.13 Sean Hartman
12.  4.30 tJardigradHe
13.  4.34 VIBE_ZT
14.  4.54 Boris McCoy
15.  4.67 d2polld
16.  4.79 ichcubegerne
17.  4.94 Luke Garrett
18.  4.97 Logan2017DAYR01
19.  5.02 MattP98
20.  5.20 sean_cut4
21.  5.22 BradenTheMagician
21.  5.22 MCuber
23.  5.34 Julio974
23.  5.34 mrsniffles01
25.  5.37 50ph14
26.  5.61 YouCubing
27.  5.71 Liam Wadek
28.  5.84 remopihel
29.  5.85 mihnea3000
30.  5.86 Niclas Mach
31.  5.88 Flyingsky
32.  6.02 JoXCuber
33.  6.03 DGCubes
34.  6.06 typo56
35.  6.13 JChambers13
36.  6.34 Christopher Fandrich
37.  6.39 Micah Morrison
38.  6.44 Zeke Mackay
39.  6.59 midnightcuberx
40.  6.64 oliver sitja sichel
41.  6.68 fun at the joy
42.  6.97 cheaj99
43.  6.99 Dream Cubing
44.  7.15 Raymos Castillo
45.  7.32 Triangles_are_cubers
46.  7.45 Kit Clement
47.  7.46 vishwasankarcubing
48.  7.77 Neb
49.  7.82 abunickabhi
50.  8.47 PingPongCuber
51.  8.77 Jami Viljanen
52.  9.13 sigalig
53.  9.39 Cuz Red
54.  9.41 NintendoCuber
55.  10.05 Heath Flick
56.  11.79 Corner Twistz
57.  11.83 Lewis
58.  12.18 Cooki348
59.  12.41 FLS99
60.  12.89 Mike Hughey
61.  13.23 Delta Phi
62.  13.58 HelloKIMKIM
63.  13.87 BenChristman1
64.  14.06 Hunter Eric Deardurff
65.  14.80 DNF_Cuber
66.  14.98 abhijat
67.  15.20 SonofRonan
68.  15.28 nevinscph
69.  16.12 linus.sch
70.  16.67 Jacck
71.  17.49 Zaphod42
72.  17.85 Rubika-37-021204
73.  18.38 MatsBergsten
74.  19.05 MarcusLocksUp
75.  20.81 BrodoTheDodo
76.  21.63 sporteisvogel
77.  23.78 VJW
78.  27.98 HippieCuber
79.  39.69 samuel32153
80.  43.65 PCCuber


*Kilominx*(27)
1.  23.10 DGCubes
2.  26.28 Logan2017DAYR01
3.  29.21 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  29.48 BradenTheMagician
5.  30.38 JackPfeifer
6.  31.10 BrianJ
7.  31.57 YouCubing
8.  31.71 Oxzowachi
9.  32.40 Lilas ma
10.  34.50 ichcubegerne
11.  34.74 JoXCuber
12.  36.95 Antto Pitkänen
13.  41.78 Zeke Mackay
14.  43.60 Kit Clement
15.  50.04 abunickabhi
16.  51.64 sean_cut4
17.  53.95 Raymos Castillo
18.  54.22 Julio974
19.  54.73 PingPongCuber
20.  56.04 Mike Hughey
21.  1:01.88 Lewis
22.  1:04.55 joshsailscga
23.  1:10.83 linus.sch
24.  1:38.86 FLS99
25.  2:17.15 Kai_Valdez
26.  2:22.61 MatsBergsten
27.  2:25.90 Rubika-37-021204


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  3:55.15 BrianJ
2.  3:55.25 Micah Morrison
3.  4:00.10 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:10.97 Heewon Seo
5.  4:18.82 ichcubegerne
6.  4:25.08 BradenTheMagician
7.  4:43.77 abhijat
8.  5:18.54 YouCubing
9.  5:28.73 Raymos Castillo
10.  5:38.58 Zeke Mackay
11.  6:29.38 Rollercoasterben
12.  7:03.57 PingPongCuber
13.  8:02.59 FLS99
14.  9:29.69 oliverpallo


*Redi Cube*(24)
1.  7.57 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.86 BMcCl1
3.  10.16 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.07 JoXCuber
4.  12.07 edd_dib
6.  12.71 ichcubegerne
7.  16.16 BradenTheMagician
8.  16.37 Kit Clement
9.  16.63 pizzacrust
10.  16.86 Luke Garrett
11.  17.17 Zeke Mackay
12.  17.66 YouCubing
13.  18.09 JackPfeifer
14.  18.39 Niclas Mach
15.  19.70 PingPongCuber
16.  22.68 Raymos Castillo
17.  26.42 Julio974
18.  28.88 linus.sch
19.  32.88 Mike Hughey
20.  37.67 Lewis
21.  38.64 FLS99
22.  40.54 Jacck
23.  48.77 Rubika-37-021204
24.  1:12.43 sporteisvogel


*Master Pyraminx*(20)
1.  19.06 Harsha Paladugu
2.  27.94 Zeke Mackay
3.  33.21 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  33.76 Kit Clement
5.  34.67 ichcubegerne
6.  38.22 BradenTheMagician
7.  38.30 VIBE_ZT
8.  43.86 Julio974
9.  44.27 JoXCuber
10.  51.08 YouCubing
11.  52.69 Mike Hughey
12.  58.77 PingPongCuber
13.  1:15.64 Raymos Castillo
14.  1:21.93 Lewis
15.  1:22.66 Jacck
16.  1:35.55 One Wheel
17.  1:39.42 Rubika-37-021204
18.  1:46.48 FLS99
19.  1:49.77 sporteisvogel
20.  2:49.34 Swamp347


*15 Puzzle*(13)
1.  9.01 Hunter Eric Deardurff
2.  12.14 YouCubing
3.  15.86 Cuz Red


Spoiler



4.  19.10 BradenTheMagician
5.  20.63 PingPongCuber
6.  21.23 ichcubegerne
7.  23.64 JChambers13
8.  25.26 Zeke Mackay
9.  33.43 FLS99
10.  38.07 MatsBergsten
11.  41.47 Mike Hughey
12.  3:52.34 Jacck
13.  DNF linus.sch


*Speed Fewest Moves*(7)
1.  49.54 xyzzy
2.  51.37 YouCubing
3.  57.45 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  DNF Zeke Mackay
4.  DNF BenChristman1
4.  DNF PingPongCuber
4.  DNF BrodoTheDodo


*Mirror Blocks*(20)
1.  17.82 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.12 Valken
3.  22.53 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  27.76 Lilas ma
5.  29.61 joshsailscga
6.  41.16 YouCubing
7.  42.73 edd_dib
8.  46.97 Niclas Mach
9.  58.68 FLS99
10.  1:00.69 JoXCuber
11.  1:02.25 Lewis
12.  1:05.80 Zeke Mackay
13.  1:08.89 Raymos Castillo
14.  1:15.55 HelloKIMKIM
15.  1:27.39 PingPongCuber
16.  1:55.20 Mike Hughey
17.  3:07.59 Rubika-37-021204
18.  DNF linus.sch
18.  DNF Julio974
18.  DNF midnightcuberx


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  2:33.68 Kit Clement
2.  3:12.26 VIBE_ZT
3.  3:18.54 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  4:56.85 thomas.sch



*Contest results*(180)
1.  1099 BradenTheMagician
2.  1068 OriginalUsername
3.  1049 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1012 BrianJ
5.  988 PokeCubes
6.  985 Micah Morrison
7.  948 Luke Garrett
8.  939 YouCubing
9.  923 Zeke Mackay
10.  913 JoXCuber
11.  881 Sean Hartman
12.  861 JackPfeifer
13.  792 Christopher Fandrich
14.  761 sean_cut4
15.  743 Khairur Rachim
16.  734 Dream Cubing
17.  718 DGCubes
18.  673 Raymos Castillo
19.  670 JChambers13
20.  662 NathanaelCubes
21.  647 abhijat
22.  637 Charles Jerome
23.  635 Heewon Seo
23.  635 nevinscph
25.  596 PingPongCuber
26.  594 Niclas Mach
27.  583 Brendyn Dunagan
28.  582 Logan2017DAYR01
29.  581 MattP98
30.  573 Rubadcar
31.  568 Boris McCoy
32.  546 MCuber
33.  540 cuberkid10
34.  526 Antto Pitkänen
35.  525 Liam Wadek
36.  499 remopihel
37.  497 TipsterTrickster
38.  489 Cooki348
39.  487 tJardigradHe
40.  475 MTOBEIYF
41.  465 mihnea3000
42.  460 abunickabhi
43.  455 Corner Twistz
44.  446 Rollercoasterben
45.  440 fun at the joy
46.  437 FLS99
47.  428 Oxzowachi
48.  427 BMcCl1
49.  422 Kit Clement
50.  421 d2polld
50.  421 Julio974
52.  407 FaLoL
53.  406 xyzzy
54.  405 mrsniffles01
55.  403 sigalig
56.  397 KardTrickKid_YT
57.  389 Sub1Hour
58.  381 50ph14
59.  373 Cuz Red
60.  370 vishwasankarcubing
61.  369 joshsailscga
62.  368 wearephamily1719
63.  365 Neb
64.  364 Hunter Eric Deardurff
65.  353 DNF_Cuber
66.  352 nico_german_cuber
67.  350 NintendoCuber
68.  342 Legomanz
69.  341 Mike Hughey
70.  339 VIBE_ZT
71.  335 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
72.  328 NarenRameshB
73.  326 G2013
74.  316 Cale S
75.  313 Lilas ma
76.  312 typo56
77.  301 VJW
78.  297 Lewis
79.  286 Delta Phi
80.  284 João Vinicius
81.  279 Jami Viljanen
82.  277 LittleLumos
83.  273 Triangles_are_cubers
83.  273 Utkarsh Ashar
85.  266 Bilbo7
86.  258 pizzacrust
86.  258 midnightcuberx
88.  250 breadears
89.  249 BenChristman1
90.  245 SonofRonan
91.  242 oliver sitja sichel
92.  234 Jacck
93.  232 PratikKhannaSkewb
94.  229 jake.levine
95.  225 trangium
96.  224 MatsBergsten
96.  224 Keroma12
98.  216 edd_dib
99.  212 einsteiger
100.  206 FishyIshy
101.  200 Rubika-37-021204
101.  200 epride17
103.  199 gamers652
104.  184 Ali161102
105.  180 Jam88
106.  176 Fred Lang
107.  175 revaldoah
108.  169 sporteisvogel
109.  158 gottagitgud
109.  158 HelloKIMKIM
111.  157 bennettstouder
111.  157 the dnf master
113.  153 jancsi02
114.  152 Jrg
115.  147 cheaj99
116.  144 Valken
117.  133 HippieCuber
118.  132 CyoobietheCuber
119.  129 2017LAMB06
120.  128 One Wheel
121.  127 20luky3
122.  126 ryan_soh
123.  125 ican97
124.  122 Harsha Paladugu
125.  119 BraydenTheCuber
126.  118 Flyingsky
127.  115 Keenan Johnson
127.  115 CodingCuber
129.  114 Chris Van Der Brink
130.  111 linus.sch
131.  110 GenTheThief
131.  110 thatkid
133.  96 antonio19kamh3
133.  96 Milominx
135.  92 parkertrager
136.  87 TheEpicCuber
137.  84 lumes2121
138.  82 John Benwell
139.  81 Zaphod42
139.  81 UnknownCanvas
139.  81 BrodoTheDodo
142.  79 NaterTater23
143.  74 Caleb Rogers
144.  71 Nika
145.  70 Swamp347
146.  66 RedstoneTim
147.  65 KP-20359
148.  63 Samueleneitor555
149.  61 PCCuber
150.  57 thomas.sch
150.  57 u Cube
152.  53 Yunhooooo
153.  52 MartinN13
154.  51 anna4f
154.  51 CreationUniverse
156.  48 qwr
156.  48 Petri Krzywacki
158.  47 scrubizilla
159.  43 kilwap147
160.  39 MarkA64
161.  34 SH03L4C3
162.  33 topppits
163.  31 Wes Poly
164.  30 joseph slane
165.  29 samuel32153
165.  29 calotret
167.  28 Heath Flick
168.  27 MarcusLocksUp
169.  26 flyingk
170.  25 filmip
171.  22 Mrauo
171.  22 Scollier
173.  20 Harrustar123
174.  19 Kai_Valdez
175.  14 BlueAcidball
176.  13 OriEy
177.  11 KyleTheCuber
178.  8 Ace19212
178.  8 Curtis
180.  5 oliverpallo


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Dec 22, 2020)

First Weekly Comp win, soooo happy!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2020)

180 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 100!

That means our winner this week is *FishyIshy!* Congratulations!!


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 28, 2020)

Congrats @FishyIshy


----------



## qwr (Dec 28, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> 180 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 100!
> 
> That means our winner this week is *FishyIshy!* Congratulations!!


you should mention the user so they know


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2020)

qwr said:


> you should mention the user so they know


I always also send a PM, so they should know anyway.


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 28, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> 180 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 100!
> 
> That means our winner this week is *FishyIshy!* Congratulations!!


Thank you SO MUCH!! I am so surprised!


----------

